# Interesting briar sawmill video



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Found this on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKNeXtlt1Vs . I am surprised he still has all of his fingers.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That was uncomfortable to watch, but he seemed comfortable doing it :blink:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

At least he's got gloves on.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That was crazy. I don't think the gloves would help if he got his fingers into the blade.


----------

